# Pathfinder Boats ???



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I sold a 24 Pathfinder last year and most likely will buy another, but I was wondering........

Mine seemed to stress crack alot. Here and there, but a boat that is a Gucci as a Pathfinder shouldn't crack at all...Should it? 

Another thing is the Hatch lids are Crap, and it seems to be almost certain that they are going to break at the hinges. They are so reliably bad that I have seen complete sets that have been re-inforced for sale as replacements for the factory originals. Again as Gucci as a Pathfinder is supposed to be this should be corrected.....shouldn't it? 

Anyone else that has owned a Pathfinder see this stuff? 

.


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

On my second one, only minor stress cracks like some on other boats I've owned, not one hatch lid problem.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pathfinder said:


> On my second one, only minor stress cracks like some on other boats I've owned, not one hatch lid problem.


*That is Wonderful, but also my point. As nice as Pathfinders are, and as expensive as they are they shouldn't crack. *

*A buddy of mine just bought a 2011 24T and he is complaining about it cracking.........*

*The hatch lids will crack at the hinges. I repaired mine after the first one almost broke. When it happens shoot me a PM and I will show you what I did to fix mine, which made them better than they were new. The repair is done from the inside of the lid so it looks great. I don't mind helping you do it either. *


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

I appreciate the info, my current boat is a 04 Tournament, been thinking about the getting a new 24T. In the mean time if I do develop a hinge problem I wouldn't mind seeing your fix.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Pathfinder said:


> I appreciate the info, my current boat is a 04 Tournament, been thinking about the getting a new 24T. In the mean time if I have develop a hinge problem I wouldn't mind seeing your fix.


 
*22 or 24? *

*Please understand, I hope you never have an issue, but I would bet that you will. I have a tendancy to look at the hatch lids on every Pathfinder I see, and it is an extremely common problem. *

*If you do ever have a lid get weak at a hinge, please get up with me and we can make it right. *

*BTW, I loved mine, and like I stated above, "most likely will buy another". *


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

22TE Love mine also!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I sold mine after five years, and the new owner thanks me regularly. When i sold it to him there were NO stress cracks of any kind. He followed a Blazer Bay tournament boat to Mobile, carrying a cameraman. The BB developed cracks in the transom, and elsewhere, and nuts and bolts came loose. The Pathfinder still has no cracks whatsoever as far as i know. Now the Yamaha is going on 8 years old. It was a yellow 04, 22ft tourney....the first Pathfinder i ever saw in Pensacola......great boats, never had a hatch problem either.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2002 22 PF, bought it new and have loved the boat for 9 years. It does have a gel coat crack on the deck that PF has said they would take of under warranty. I never did take it in to be repaired. May have a few minor cracks at the hinge attachment points, but NO FAILURES. Some have said I "punish" the boat but that's why I purchased a PF. Garbo, I'll take a closer look at the hinges and will let you know if I need more info on the fix.

WayneO


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Mines a 2008 that I run pretty hard. I don't have any stress cracks that I can tell. I know there's a few cracks/dings that are due to me, the operator but I'm pretty sure I know the cause of those. I did have one hatch lid hinge problem but it was also due to human actions, so nothing I wouldn't expect from a boat that gets put to good use quite a few days a year in all kinds of environments. Like WayneO, that's why I bought a Pathfinder. 

In all honestly though, I priced many boats out and it's not like I paid too much of a premium to get a pathfinder over a blazer bay. Blazer's are good boats for what they are and quite frankly a pathfinder is probably too nice of a boat for me.


----------



## ashnmer (Jun 19, 2011)

Garbo, I have a 22 path. tourn. 2004 with hatch problems, well one hatch problem. Hinges are starting to bend on one one hatch and another doesnt feel right. Interested in your past problems and what correction was... if you dont mind. Have owned the boat for about 4 months and showing problems, past owner never used, 200hrs in 7 years is no use to me anyhow.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2005 2200 and have no signs of stress cracks anywhere so far.


----------



## Fishnfinatic (Jan 7, 2015)

Garbo can you please share how you reinforced the hinges?


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Yep*



Garbo said:


> I sold a 24 Pathfinder last year and most likely will buy another, but I was wondering........
> 
> Mine seemed to stress crack alot. Here and there, but a boat that is a Gucci as a Pathfinder shouldn't crack at all...Should it?
> 
> ...


Everything you said I have seen. I fish on a 24 all the time with my buddy. One thing I can say is that it is solid when you hit a big wave. his console rod holders are starting to bleed rubber stains. It's a good boat though.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Garbo, that's funny because I don't have a Pathfinder but a Contender and it seems like the I have same set of problems you have. I love my boat and it is great but there are some things on it that just leave you wondering for like you say a "gucci" boat. I have voids around all my hatches so they have "pops" or "blisters" or whatever you call them. In addition, the seals are pulling up all around the place and have to be replaced and there's about 10 other things such as doors with no latches. However, the boat is really nice but just needs an "ergonomics" engineer to finish it off like it should be. Also, I had a Grady before and wondered how it ever got the reputation it did.


----------

